# 11mth old cockapoo not coming back on walks



## Flossie28 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi - I'm new to this site but also very keen to get some advice! My 11mth old male cockapoo has recently decided to go completely deaf on some walks and ignore me. He gets a scent or just decides something is more fun and won't come back no matter what I try. Any help very gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Flossie, welcome!

Sounds like it's that spaniel nose coming into play! And maybe a bit of teenage naughtiness 

What have you done recall-training wise prior to this? Have you heard of a longline? It might be worth using one of those until you've got a reliable recall again.

I really rate this book: Total Recall by Pippa Mattinson, it really helped me to get a reliable recall with my cocker spaniel when she was a puppy.


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 3, 2015)

What recall training have you done so far?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No one seems to warn new puppy owners of the 'teenage' months 
When dogs become just like stroppy human teenagers and stop listening to the adults 
It's 3 steps back 1 step forward for a while - calm, patient, rewarding and consistent training is needed and you will eventually get to 2 steps back 3 steps forward 
I would use a longline for a while - don't let the dog practice unwanted behaviours as they will be self rewarding 
This book is a fabulous resource 
Total Recall: Amazon.co.uk: Pippa Mattinson: 9781846891496: Books


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Long line and back to basics  It really isn't uncommon for recall to go out the window as they start to mature and find some independence and realise there are more fun things to do than listen to you. And no, while there's loads of stuff out there about how difficult a new puppy can be nobody seems to tell you about adolescence. Which, imo, is far more trying lol.

I'd second the Total Recall suggestion. Step by step guide to work through on teaching a really reliable recall.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Flossie28 said:


> Hi - I'm new to this site but also very keen to get some advice! My 11mth old male cockapoo has recently decided to go completely deaf on some walks and ignore me. He gets a scent or just decides something is more fun and won't come back no matter what I try. Any help very gratefully received. Thank you.


Its a common problem, he is changing from the eager to please dependant pup into the more independent adolescent with much more interesting stuff to get up to then you now or as far as he is concerned, its a problem at this age, which drives most owners mad, ones that came back before suddenly go through this stage.

Trouble is the more he does it, and realises he can and you cant do much about it the more he will get into the habit. Best thing is to go back to the start with recall training, and while you are doing it get him a well fitting comfortable harness, and a longline. That way he cant ignore you and practice bad habits.

If his gone deaf and learnt to ignore his name or command you use for recall, teaching him to come to a whistle often has more impact. You start at home with treats, and for each blow of the whistle, immediately treat, then walk around doing the same he should follow you. Then try it when he is in the garden by standing inside the back door, whistle and treat when he comes.
You can then start to use it outside with the long line.

Depending on what treats you are using, try different ones, hotdogs, chicken, cheese, sausages and liver based food usually works, find what he really likes and the one or two he finds the most irresistible keep for recall training. 
You can vary rewards in other ways too, like favourite toys or balls he goes mad over. Sometimes use food, other times throw a ball or toy a few times, or even a tug game. Whistling and running in the other direction is also a game some cant resist and they will come back to chase you. Whistling and hiding and rewarding when they find you is another form of game and reward to keep you interesting. By finding things that motivates him and changing the rewards keeps you more interesting.

Common mistakes are letting them off immediately, and not calling them back until the lead needs to go on or its the end of the walk. They can get wise to it.
Call him back periodically throughout the walk, reward in the varying ways and then send them off with go play again. 
Also call him back when you see him going too far or before he starts to really get engrossed in things too much.
Never run after him and try to catch him, they just learn they can outrun you and it turns into a chase me game.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Our cockerpoo Teddy had been off lead from day 1 as a pup so when the teenager period came along, it didn't really come as anything different. He loves his ball which comes in handy but even if you don't have a ball, he just knows to stay near us. This was taught by a good old fashioned 'you come back, you get rewarded' simples.
I'd go back to basics, perhaps have him on a flexi or long line in larger areas and practise the come back and reward then let him go again. You can reinforce the recall practise off lead in enclosed areas like your garden.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Flossie28 said:


> Hi - I'm new to this site but also very keen to get some advice! My 11mth old male cockapoo has recently decided to go completely deaf on some walks and ignore me. He gets a scent or just decides something is more fun and won't come back no matter what I try. Any help very gratefully received. Thank you.


Unfortunately most owners do not actively train for this but test it until it falls apart.

Here are some resources from reputable trainers

Seminars

David Ryan - Predatory Chase Seminar (Nottingham)
Saturday 30th May 2015
If you would like further details please e-mail
[email protected]
Alternatively you may download the information sheet & 
booking form from the following link: 
Course Photos

John Rogerson - Ultimate Recall Course
Thursday 23rd July to Sunday 26th July 2015 (Nottingham)
9am registration for a prompt 3.90am start and will run through to 4pm on each day
John Rogerson is a world renowned dog trainer and behaviourist and will help you achieve the ultimate recall in a friendly, kind and more importantly fun way.
You don't need any prior experience - all training will be given
Handler places limited to 18
If you would like further details please e-mail
[email protected]
inlinedogtraining.co.uk

Books

Teach your Dog to Come when Called
By Katie Buvala

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Total Recall
By Pippa Mattinson

Teach your Dog to Come When Called
By Erica Peachey

Training your Dog to Come When Called
By John Rogerson

The Dog Vinci Code
By John Rogerson

Stop! How to control predatory Chasing in Dogs
by David Ryan

Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts 
By Clarissa Von Reinhardt

DVDs

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Really Reliable Recall 
By Leslie Nelson

Training the Recall
By Michael Ellis

Training the Whistle Recall 
By Pamela Dennison

Your clever dog: Getting your dog to come when called 
By Sarah Whitehead

Does your dog whizz back to you as soon as you call his name?

Can you call him to you even when there are other dogs or distractions? Teaching your dog to come to you when you call is the cornerstone of training and the gateway to allowing him more freedom in the park.

If your dog has selective deafness, ignores you in the garden or the park, or would rather play with other dogs than come when you call, this specially designed training session is for you.

Ideal for starting out with puppies or rehomed dogs, and also for dogs that ignore you or are slow to come when called, despite previous training.

Including:
 How to know whats rewarding for your dog and whats not
 Five times when you shouldnt call your dog!
 Using your voice to call versus using a whistle
 What to do if you call and your dog doesnt come to you
The pack contains: A clicker, long line (worth £10), training manual, instructional DVD: 55 mins approx running time including Bonus trick, Bonus Training Session, Intro to Clicker Training, Q & A with Sarah

404 - PAGE NOT FOUND

Website articles:

How to use a long line properly here (under information to download)

www.dogspsyche.co.uk

http://www.apdt.co.uk/content/files/training-tips/RECALL.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/reliable_recall.pdf

http://www.clickerdogs.com/perfectrecall.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/listofreinforcers.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/distracti...yourrecall.htm

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/20...call-collapse/

http://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_f...e recall.pdf

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/teaching-come/

http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/how-do-...y-dog-chasing/

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/come-at-the-park

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/te..._to_you_on_cue

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/be...me-when-called

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/The_First_Steps_to_Teaching_a_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/More_on_the_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/lessons/Lesson6.html


----------

